# Long-Wheelbase A6L Presented for Chinese Market



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi A6L, built in the Changchun plant in China, today celebrated its debut in Shanghai. Prof. Dr. Martin Winterkorn, Chairman of the Board of Management of AUDI AG, and the joint venture partners of FAW-VW, President of the FAW Group Zhu Yanfeng and General Manager of FAW-Volkswagen Automobile Co., Ltd., Qin Huanming, emphasised the significance of the new Audi A6L for the Chinese market. 
Winterkorn stated: “The Audi A6L will be built exclusively as a long-wheelbase version in China for the Chinese market. This premium product, which is wholly orientated to our Chinese customers, thus enables us to go one step further in China than in the rest of the world.” In Europe the A6, already the winner of numerous awards, including “World Car of the Year”, stands as a benchmark for high quality and excellent workmanship. In Germany the A6 has been named the “Best Car of 2005” and in Italy leading designers have declared it as the “World’s Most Beautiful Large Saloon”. “It is our aim,” said Winterkorn, “to extend the success of the new Audi A6 to China as well. The special Chinese version the A6L, which has undergone extensive trials in the country, offers convincing proof of our market leadership in the Chinese premium segment.”
* Full Story *


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

The text does'nt say why audi chose to make a long A6 in china...to the chinese like long cars?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Long-Wheelbase A6L Presented for Chinese Market ([email protected])*

Its a good move for Audi to introduce 4.2Q in Mainland China when facing off so-to-be locally made W211 E-Class.


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*I wouldn't expect a 4.2 or Quattro there*

Most of the C5 A6Ls I saw while working in Shanghai were FWD 2.4s. I would expect the C6 engines to stay on the small side also.


----------



## lkfoster (Mar 16, 2004)

*Government officials like the face that a limo offers*

Probably 95% of the C5 A6s are black and I'm guessing used, not driven, by government officials. 
For what it's worth, the A6's main competition is a Buick Regal, at least in Shanghai and Bejing. You don't see too many E-classes, more S-classes for the same reason I think.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (CedricSwitzerland)*

Too expensive/not legal to import cars to China and the A6 is in demand as limousines.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (GTINC)*

A6L's main competitors are upcoming local-made E-Class and already locally made 5-Series. The secondary competitors are Toyota Royal Crown and Buick Regal. Given the anti-Japanese sentiments are extremely strong in China right now, its a godsent to A6's sales volume. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

